# 4.8 x 12 ?



## JasonLester (Feb 21, 2012)

I have 4.80 x 12 4 lug tires on my trailer. The tires are somewhat dry rotted. Are there tubes in these tires normaly. ...the reason I ask is I aired the tires up I have and they hold air fine. While its on my list to replace, I am just wondering if I can get away with a few short trips to the lake while I am working on the boat. I have a spare which is in better shape so I guess if I get a flat I am good. Just seems they may have a tube and therefor less to worry about. 


Thanks


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like a safety issue to me. I'd spend the coin and replace the tires.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 21, 2012)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Sounds like a safety issue to me. I'd spend the coin and replace the tires.


+1 and check the date code on the spare.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh they are gonna be replaced. I know the tires are older as the trailer has been in my backyard for a few years and in my grandfathers yard before that. 

I won't pull it far with those tires. But while I find tires (or tires and rims as they seem to be just as cheap to buy them like that) I may need to run it to work or to the lake. Maybe 15 miles total. 

I think I'd feel better about it if I knew if they where tubed or not. As soon as it gets warmer I am gonna start in on the trailer...I was thinking I could pull it to work where I can tear it apart before it gets warm  

Anyone have a good cheap source for tire or tires and rims.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 21, 2012)

Look at the valve stems to tell if it has tubes. When the tire is deflated if the valve stem can be pushed in the the tire it has a tube. If the valve stem can't be moved no tube.
I just got 2 new tires on ebay.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 21, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Look at the valve stems to tell if it has tubes. When the tire is deflated if the valve stem can be pushed in the the tire it has a tube. If the valve stem can't be moved no tube.
> I just got 2 new tires on ebay.




Oh yeah guess I forgot that trick. I can remember doing that as a kid on bicycle tires...I'll check ebay


----------



## WaterbedWarrior (Feb 23, 2012)

JasonLester said:


> Anyone have a good cheap source for tire or tires and rims.



I replaced mine with new pre-mounted tires/rim combo from harbor freight.

Use a 20% off coupon that you can get almost anywhere for a cost of $44 each.
https://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-spare-tire-and-rim-44144.html


----------



## screwballl (Feb 24, 2012)

The tires on mine (when I bought it) were so old and rotted that they would hold air for around 12-14 hours before being too low to drive on and need more air. That was usually good enough for most of my local trips that were usually 30-45 minutes driving and 4-8 hours fishing. I probably shouldn't have but I really had no choice. 

My tires are 4.80x8 4 lug and I got replacement rim+tires for $28 each from the local WalMart. The rims were super rusted too so it worked out.
They have the 12" 4 and 5 lugs for close to the same price. White spoke painted are a little more.

Online, there is a few places like etrailer.com that has tire only for ~$40 each: LINK, or tire + rims for ~$54 each: LINK.
The trailerpartsdepot.com site also has them for similar prices: Link


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 27, 2012)

My problem has been finding the tire itself cheap enough to justify buying the tire only. My rims are somewhat rusted but nothing the sandblaster couldn't fix. But for the hassle the ones at harbor frieght look decent. 

One big worry I have is most of these have a rating of 55 mph top speed. Seems rated low. How many people havent whent faster than that pulling a boat. My boat is going to be pretty light I believe so the weight really didn't bug me as much as the speed. 

How are the HF ones holding up WW?

I have to go to walmart tonight so I will check there then. 


Jason


----------



## WaterbedWarrior (Feb 28, 2012)

My boat trailer uses the 5 lug, which allowed me to use the heavier rated 5.3x12 6 ply tires w/rims for the same price but I don't have enough miles on them to speak to longevity. 
However, I've got tons of miles on my Harbor Freight folding utility trailer with the 4.8x12 tires with 4 lug rims with no issues and I've pulled it at speeds up to 70 mph.


----------



## F239141 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yea I would get alteast 6ply (LRC) I run 8ply (LRD) on all my utility trailer tires.

Also a great way to protect trailer tires is 303 Aerospace Protectant. I spray the fronts and backs of my trailer and motorhome tires with this stuff once a month. I also have tire covers on them when parked. This really really works great to keep dry rot far away from your tires.

https://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/65/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks guys I will check out the HF tires. And the 303 ...I had seen that stuff before but had never used it. I had truck tires dryrot too. But I think those were just bad tires as much as it was the sun. 

The sun will tear stuff up.


----------

